# Auflösung 2048 x 1152



## Hellman (4. März 2009)

*Auflösung 2048 x 1152*

Hallo,  Da ich bisher in keinem anderen Beitrag etwas Genaueres gefunden habe (hier würde er zwar empfohlen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/39439-22-zoll-samsung-bildschirm-nur-welchen.html), wollte ich mal hier nachfragen. Ich will mir einen 22" holen. Will ihn hauptsächlich zu zocken und surfen nutzen. Nach einiger Suche tendiere ich nun zum Syncmaster 2343BW, da er Non-Glare und Höhenverstellbar ist, sowie bei der Helligkeitsverteilung sehr gut abgeschnitten hat.  Nun zu meiner Frage: Ich komme mit dem ganzen Auflösungswirrwar nicht klar. Wie sinnvoll ist es sich einen Monitor mit 2048 x 1152 anzuschaffen? Gibt es dadurch Vor- bzw. Nachteile? Oder doch lieber einen mit anderer Auflösung???  MFG Hellman


----------



## S_Fischer (5. März 2009)

*AW: Auflösung 2048 x 1152*

da weder 1680x1050 sowie 2048x1152 eine bestimmte auflösung sind wie z.B. Full hd (1920x1080) ist es egal, du musst nur bedenken umso höher die auflösung umso kleiner das dargestellte bild aber du ahst auch mehr.
Hab grad gesehen das der 2343BW ein 23er ist somit ist es egal weil du ja einen zoll mehr hast somit auch eine gering höhere auflösung, also ich kann dir den nur empfehlern was desing azflösung angeht über die technik habe ich mich nich nicht erkundigt.


----------



## El-Hanfo (5. März 2009)

*AW: Auflösung 2048 x 1152*

Ich denke, dass kaum ein Spiel von sich aus 2048x1152 unterstützt. Da wärst du mit einen FullHD oder 1680x1050 besser dran. 16:10 und 16:9 sind eigentlich Standard.

MfG


----------



## S_Fischer (5. März 2009)

*AW: Auflösung 2048 x 1152*

Hab mich grade nochmal erundigt der 2343 ist 16:9! Wenn du viel zockst solltest du dir einen 16:10 holen in zukunft ist 16:9 aber eher sinvoll da wir sowiso nur noch billige konsolen abklatsche bekommen. Aber wenn einen 16:9 dann schon full hd sonst ist es sinnlos.
Ich hol mir einen 24er 16:10 find ich am besten.


----------



## El-Hanfo (5. März 2009)

*AW: Auflösung 2048 x 1152*

Upps
Ich dachte das wäre so ein total komisches Verhältnis...
Ich schließe mich S_Fischers Meinung an.

MfG


----------



## klefreak (5. März 2009)

*AW: Auflösung 2048 x 1152*

ich hab mir nen 24" Samsung Syncmaster 2443 geholt (16:10 ; 1920x1200)
der ist höhenverstellbar, drehbar verbraucht wenig strom und hat eine praktische funktion, bei der das bild im richtigen Seitenverhältnis dargestellt werden kann auch wenn es nicht der Monitorauflösung entspricht (bei 4:3 ist Vollbild mit schwarzen streifen rechts und links  )

damit kann man auch 16:9 mit ganz schmalen balken verzerrungsfrei darstellen  !!

mfg Klemens

außerdem ist der monitor recht günstig


----------



## S_Fischer (5. März 2009)

*AW: Auflösung 2048 x 1152*



klefreak schrieb:


> ich hab mir nen 24" Samsung Syncmaster 2443 geholt (16:10 ; 1920x1200)
> der ist höhenverstellbar, drehbar verbraucht wenig strom und hat eine praktische funktion, bei der das bild im richtigen Seitenverhältnis dargestellt werden kann auch wenn es nicht der Monitorauflösung entspricht (bei 4:3 ist Vollbild mit schwarzen streifen rechts und links  )
> 
> damit kann man auch 16:9 mit ganz schmalen balken verzerrungsfrei darstellen !!
> ...


 
welchen hast du BE;NW oder FW?


----------



## Hellman (6. März 2009)

*AW: Auflösung 2048 x 1152*

Also verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, Ihr meint da man in kürze eh nicht mehr um 16:9 rum kommt kann man das schon ruhig nehmen, jedoch nicht mit der Auflösung 2048 x 1152 sonder lieber mit der Full HD Auflösung 1920 x 1080???
Hab nur das Problem, dass die Meisten gescheiten mit dieser Auflösung alle nicht Non-Glare sind und irgend so nen shit Klavirlack-Rahmen haben . Werd mal nachher zum Alternate fahren und mal schauen was die da für welche stehn haben um das ganze mal in wirklichkeit zu sehen.


----------



## Hellman (8. März 2009)

*AW: Auflösung 2048 x 1152*

So, für die die es interessiert:
Nachdem ich mir mal den Syncmaster 2343BW im Laden angeschaut hatte, war mir schnell klar, dass ich kein 16:9 haben möchte. Kurz und knapp am Ende kam wie bei VIELEN hier der Samsung T220 raus und ich bin bisher damit sehr zufrieden 

VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE TIPS/HILFE   !!!!

MFG Hellman


----------



## S_Fischer (8. März 2009)

*AW: Auflösung 2048 x 1152*

sehr gut gemacht hab jetzt rausgefunden das der 23er nur vga hatte omg bei so einer auflösung, aber ich habe es ganuso gemacht 5min in den alden rein 16:9 mit 16:10 verglichen sofort kalr kein 16:9 ist wirklich ein krasser unterschied oder?


----------



## Hellman (9. März 2009)

*AW: Auflösung 2048 x 1152*

Meinst du der Syncmaster 2343?? Wenn ja musst du genauer schauen, es gibt den BW und NW!! Der BW hat VGA und DVI. Du meinst bestimmt den NW denn der hat NUR VGA. Verstehe überhaupt nicht warum es bei den Auflösungen heutzutage überhaupt noch reine VGA Monitore gibt und die nicht alle min beides haben. OK wenn man nen älteres System hat, dann hat man ja VGA gehabt, aber langsam ist doch alles auf DVI umgestellt.


----------

